# Pentax K1000



## vera979 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi everyone.
I have a Pentax K1000 kamera with 50mm and 200 mm lenses and Vivita r flesh. I am trying to sell this stuff like on E-bay, but I do not know the value of it. Can someone please tell me about how much this might cost.
Thank you.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 31, 2007)

Why sell it? Put some film in it and go shoot. 

The K1000 is a work horse of a camera, solidly made and is much appreciated. There are many of them for sale on Ebay and you could sell it for anywhere between $50 and $100.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd advise against selling it, it's worth peanuts compared to what it's worth. I've got my Dad's old K-1000, I can't break the news to him that his "expensive" camera is worth less than a half-decent meal for two at a restaurant.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah.  I paid $150 for my first one at a used camera shop and $25 for my second one from an eBay auction.  Great cameras, but cheap.  I think that they were fairly inexpensive to begin with, too.


----------



## doobs (Nov 11, 2007)

I payed $120 for a K1000, with 28mm, 2x 50mm, 80-200mm telephoto, 28-135 macro lenses, a 2x doubler and a handful of lenses and about 10 rolls of unexposed film.

Quite a deal, but I love that camera and would never sell it. They were cheap to begin with, as they were intended to be a beginners camera. It's so simple and easy to use that I'd use it over a few of my other cameras any day. As stated above, you'd get more out of it shooting it than selling it.

However, if you don't need that flash, I can take it off your hands!


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 11, 2007)

Or just keep your eye on sleeBay.  You'll start to see what they're going for and can start your auction price accordingly.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

vera979 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have a Pentax K1000 kamera with 50mm and 200 mm lenses and Vivita r flesh. I am trying to sell this stuff like on E-bay, but I do not know the value of it. Can someone please tell me about how much this might cost.
> Thank you.



How much do you want for it? I'm purchasing a bunch of these guys for the Film and Photo Club at my university.


----------

